# lugagge storage for 2 months



## lagdm (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi, it is my firs visit to the Italy Forum because I don/t leave in Italy, but I have a niece studying at John Cabot University in Rome, and she has a "logistic" problem. The UK Forum was so helpful to me that I thought asking you for advise.


My niece left her lugagge at a friend's house in Rome (Trastevere) but now she needs to store it until September 1rst. Must companies I found in the Internet are moving or relocation services. What she need is a company/service that can pick up her lugagge (4 suitcases and 4 small bags/boxes), store it for +- two months and deliver it at her University Residence when she is back begining of September. 

Many thanks!!


----------

